# Looking for a vise



## freeidaho (Feb 13, 2014)

Howdy,
I'd really like to have a 6" quality CNC vise that fits the Tormach 1100 table can has t-slot alignment keys in the x and y directions.  Maybe even a 5".

Unless one is going to co-align two vises, it seems to me that putting the long dimension of the vise in the x direction would be great.  It allows a left front zero zero point.

Thank you ! ! !

kr


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Feb 13, 2014)

freeidaho said:


> Howdy,
> I'd really like to have a 6" quality CNC vise that fits the Tormach 1100 table can has t-slot alignment keys in the x and y directions.  Maybe even a 5".
> 
> Unless one is going to co-align two vises, it seems to me that putting the long dimension of the vise in the x direction would be great.  It allows a left front zero zero point.
> ...



The D688 Kurts have T-slot alignment key slots in the X and Y. Not sure if it is CNC enough for you.


----------



## randyjaco (Feb 13, 2014)

Damn, I was hoping you were needing a 12" shaper vise )

Randy


----------



## therbig (Feb 13, 2014)

As you can see in the picture, even my >25 year old Kurt D50 vise (5") has slots in both directions, which align to better than 0.001".  I think this is standard as well on all of their D-series 6" vises. 




Tom


----------



## freeidaho (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks guys,
Sorry, I guess I wasn't very clear.  I have need for a vise I thought was called a CNC vise.  Isn't that the term for a vise that is squared up on all sides?  Like the left hand picture in bloomingtonmike's post.

I really like the Glacern 6", but it only registers one direction.

Thanks,

kr


----------



## jumps4 (Feb 13, 2014)

I believe the name for the vise you want is a toolmakers vise or screwless vise there are a few styles but can all be clamped down in different positions, they will also mount to an swivel or sine plate
steve


----------



## therbig (Feb 13, 2014)

Great point, kr.  Sorry I overlooked that part.

You're right, the left-hand vise (a Kurt VersatileLock V3600) in bloomingtonmike's picture looks like what people call a CNC vise.  But just like the Glacern it doesn't have a length-wise registration slot. 

One vise I know of that does is the Kurt PT series.  It is a very high-precision vise with its "pull-type" (PT) mechanism and is ground on all sides.  It also has registration slots in both directions (see the pictures in http://www.kurtworkholding.com/hydraulic-pull-type-vise-p-1152-l-en.html).  The only downside is that it's quite expensive, even used on eBay. 

One thought and one question.  The thought is that you could always use an indexing plate and mount your vise sideways on the plate.  It's more expensive than just a vise but may be cheaper than buying more vise than you need just because of the slots.  

The question is, why do you even need a CNC-style vise?  As I gather (and I don't have a CNC, so other please chime in  ), one purpose of the ground sides of CNC vises is that they can be mounted right next to each other so you can run more parts before you have to do a changeover.  But I don't know if that is relevant for you.  The other reason people use CNC vises is for automated closing and opening action.  If that's something you want, those are available as kits for regular machining vises as well.

Tom


----------



## freeidaho (Feb 13, 2014)

Steve,
Nope, that isn't it either.  Sorry, I should have posted a picture in the first place.  They are pretty much a standard vise, but they can be turned on their side.  This one is what Glacern calls their GPV-615 Premium Vise, http://www.glacern.com/gpv_615 .  I would gladly buy this vise but it does not have registration in both directions.




Thanks for your help,

kr


----------



## dickr (Feb 13, 2014)

I would just Google "cnc vice" I think you'll find a few mfg's who make the square on all sides quite similar to Kurt. I believe Kurt also makes those vices. If you go to the Kurt website you'll probably be able to spend all the money you want in 4", 5", etc. All of those type are not inexpensive.
dickr


----------



## jumps4 (Feb 13, 2014)

that's a nice vise, I'd like to have that.
steve


----------



## freeidaho (Feb 13, 2014)

dickr said:


> I would just Google "cnc vice" I think you'll find a few mfg's who make the square on all sides quite similar to Kurt. I believe Kurt also makes those vices. If you go to the Kurt website you'll probably be able to spend all the money you want in 4", 5", etc. All of those type are not inexpensive.
> dickr



Dickr,
That is where I started, but there are thousands of hits and I'm not smart enough to filter out the good ones.  Glacern and Kurt do not seem to have what I want, but Shars does.  I have read reports of those being very good and very poor.

So I thought I'd turn to the more experienced for some help.

Thank you,

kr


----------



## 09kevin (Feb 14, 2014)

KR,  Tormach sells a 5 inch CNC vise that has alignment keys in the X and Y direction , I have 2 for my 770 and they are pretty nice.  My only concern with lining it up in the X axis would be clamping it down, I think it is wider than the T slots so you would need to clamp on the ends of the vise.

http://www.tormach.com/store/index.php?app=ecom&ns=catshow&ref=multicat_cnc_vise 

Kevin


----------



## freeidaho (Feb 14, 2014)

Kevin,
You make an excellent point.  I will have to get good measurements when I find something.

thank you,

kr


----------



## 09kevin (Feb 14, 2014)

This is my personal preference. I like to have the solid jaw of my vise aligned with X axis and slide it to the far right end of the table so if I need to make a table setup or put the 4[SUP]th[/SUP] axis on I usually won’t have to remove the vise.

Kevin


----------



## Senna (Feb 14, 2014)

I too understand that "CNC" vises are squared up on the sides and even the end. Don't think I'll ever buy a vise that isn't a CNC type after using my Interstate in every possible orientation on my Nichols horizontal. I don't see a single drawback to them.

That Glacern is a mighty nice vise, almost a work of art.

As for the registration keys, they may be convenient but I sweep the vise with a DTI to square it up anyway so they are certainly not essential. I remove the keys on my CNC vises because they limit your placement options. I use a square for rough alignment and then sweep to perfection.
If you feel keys in both directions are essential it would be an easy job to mill some yourself.

I have to say that I've been very impressed with my Interstate. Looking at their present offerings I don't see one like mine anymore. Mine opens wider and the whole base and the fixed jaw support are cast and milled in one piece unlike the more common bolted and keyed fixed jaw support. My Interstate also has slots milled vertically (when in the horizontal position) so it's easy to use table clamps to hold the vise on it's end.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Feb 14, 2014)

Senna said:


> I too understand that "CNC" vises are squared up on the sides and even the end. Don't think I'll ever buy a vise that isn't a CNC type after using my Interstate in every possible orientation on my Nichols horizontal. I don't see a single drawback to them.



Have pictures of it?


----------



## freeidaho (Feb 14, 2014)

therbig said:


> Great point, kr.  Sorry I overlooked that part.
> 
> You're right, the left-hand vise (a Kurt VersatileLock V3600) in bloomingtonmike's picture looks like what people call a CNC vise.  But just like the Glacern it doesn't have a length-wise registration slot.
> 
> ...



Tom,
Thank you for the link.  The reason I want a CNC vise is the option to turn it on its side and have a tall clamping area, and maybe on its end, but that seems more protracted.

Besides, they sure are purdy !

kr


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Feb 14, 2014)

freeidaho said:


> Tom,
> Thank you for the link.  The reason I want a CNC vise is the option to turn it on its side and have a tall clamping area, and maybe on its end, but that seems more protracted.
> 
> Besides, they sure are purdy !
> ...



In my pics above you see my Kurt 3620V next to the D688. I plan to have a sub plate it mounts to for the end and side that I can register to my table in whatever orientation I need. It can be bolted down on the end or through the body.


----------



## Tommie D (Feb 16, 2014)

Have you looked at the Vertex vices? From the picture they look like the might have key slots in both directions.


----------



## freeidaho (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you Tommy,

kr


----------



## Senna (Feb 17, 2014)

bloomingtonmike said:


> Have pictures of it?



Yep.




I still don't understand the little fuzzy hair doll toy but to my chagrin it was not included with the vise!


----------

